# استفسار بخصوص زيت البوليستر



## t3ma (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لسة مبتدئة فى مجال صناعة التحف وعرفت ان تركيبة العجينة بتتكون من زيت البوليستر+سيبيداج
عايزة اعرف لو سمحتو زيت البوليستر ده بيتباع فين؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو سرعة الرد من فضلكم ضرورى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بولي استر ريزين + كوبالت اكتوات مجفف+ مصلب للريزين+ فيللر (سبيداج) موجود فى شركة خلف ملاهى السندباد عند مطار القاهرة الدولى النزهة الجديده وغير مستحضر اسم الشركة حاليا
لكنها مشهورة جدا حتى انا ذهبت وسالت امام السندباد عن شركة الكيماويات فوجدتها فى عمارة خلفها وموجود يافطتها وعندما اتذكر الاسم ساكتبه ان شاء الله


----------

